# DVDs!



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

This thread is dedicated to Classical music DVDs.  

Personally, I absolutely love buying DVDs (i choose them over CDs most of the time). There's no better way of enjoying opera in the confort of your home! I also found that watching the actual action and having the subtitles greatly increases my appreciation of opera, and then it makes me want to buy an audio recording of the same work.

However, opera is not the only type of music that's fun to watch on DVD. I have the complete set of Beethoven symphonies w/ Karajan, the Bernstein Mahler cycle and many more orchestral works. In this case, I simply enjoy watching the musicans play. 

The problem is that, like for CDs, there's the good stuff, and the bad stuff. I remember wanting to claw my eyes out when I watched some artsy modern choreography of Stravinsky's Rite of Spring involving girls taking off their panties on the stage (lol).

I'd like to know if anyone else here likes buying/renting/watching Classical music DVDs and, possibly, learn about your favourites in the hope of acquiring them myself!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I go to Youtube.


----------



## Amy (Aug 3, 2006)

I really enjoy watching orchestral performances on DVD- particularly Beethoven performances because all of the performers tend to mirror that notorious Beethovenesque frown with the crease between the eyes  I've performed his music before, though, so know that it is often instinctive! Even if I just have it on in the background it's nice to glance up and see the passion on people's faces that I feel in myself. However, I was disappointed when I received a DVD for Christmas of King's College Choir (my favourite choir) performing Handel's Messiah (my favourite oratorio) and was thrilled and excited by the idea of my two favourites being fused together in this way. I put it on to watch on boxing day and although the performance was excellent, I couldn't help thinking that it wouldn't have hurt them to run a comb through their hair, would it? Lol, I know it sounds silly, but in this case I think I would have rather had the CD...Hehe, didn't deter me though- I'm going to see them next week! Should be awesome.


----------

